# Google Chrome Scrollt von alleine!?



## ThugAngel87 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leutz.
Habe Google Chrome als Browser,jedoch das Problem das wenn ich zb von einer Seite ausgehend einen neuen Tab öffne oder Fenster der immer zur mitte zb runter Scrollt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Ist das bei jeder Seite im Internet so ?
Welchen Viren Scanner hast du ? Könnte ein Virus sein das einen nur ärgern will 
Mfg


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. Dezember 2011)

hm avast 

ja leider. Immer bei Tabs oder zb wenn ich in Facebook ein Profil als Tab öffne.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Dezember 2011)

Versuche mal Chrome zu deinstallieren und danach neu zu installieren.
Könnte ein Addon oder eine Einstellung sein die das ganze verursacht.
Ein vollständiger Virenscann würde auch nicht schaden, nur um sicher zu gehen.
Mfg


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. Dezember 2011)

okay danke.
sagmal kennst.
Super Anti Spyware ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Dezember 2011)

Sorry nein, da bin ich überfragt denn ich benutze nur Kostenpflichtige Sicherheits-Suiten die alles inbegriffen haben.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. Dezember 2011)

ah okay. Ja weil der fand bisher nach 10 min aktuel um die 900 sachen in den cookies


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Dezember 2011)

nicht schlecht, nicht gerade wenig.
Das Problem (aber in nicht so umfangreich) hatte ich auch mal als ich noch den MS Internet Explorer benutzte, aber das ist schon lange her.
Manche Cookies können schon negativ in den Betrieb eingreifen, das ist es wahrscheinlich was dir passiert.
Hat der Chrome eigentlich einen Privat Modus (wie bei FF) das er alles löscht (auch Cookies) nach einer Sitzung ? Wenn ja dann solltest du das aktivieren.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (12. Dezember 2011)

alles klar. Cookies gelöscht. Fehler weg. Danke dir. Wäre auf die idde vl erst Morgen oder so gekommen. Aber mich nervte es seit Tagen 

Danke dir


----------

